# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  WEBsite

## Georgekak

Όχι ότι είμαστε δυσαρεστημένοι από τη φιλοξενία στο AWMN, αλλά για περισσότερη ευελιξία θα φτιαξουμε ένα website
Μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το πλήρες site, δείτε μία αρχή στοhttp://www.geocities.com/xanthiwireless/

Αυτή τη στιγμή στήνεται και το πλήρες site στο http://www.xanthiwireless.net

----------


## Georgekak

Αυτές τις μέρες ολοκληρώνεται το website
http://www.xanthiwireless.net

----------


## BaCkOs

distixos apo oti blepo to site pou eixe sikothei einai down kai to http://www.xanthiwireless.net/ se stelnei pleon sto SWN ...

akomh den blepo na exoun ginei kapies kales kiniseis gia tin dimiourgia tou xwn mias kai o Georgekak pou kegete na balei kai nomizo einai apo tous pio thermoun upostiriktes einai arketa makria kai se xorio kai lambanontas upopsin tin oikonomiki tou thesi (mathitis ) to blepo diskolo na proxoraei prin to kalokairi pou tha emfanistoume xafnika oloi oi foithtes pali piso stin poli mas ;ppp 

opote gia tin wra mexri na statheropoihthoun ta pramata ston tomea tou site protino na arxisoume PALI na xrisimopoioume to forum tou awmn kai ton xoro pou exoume edo mias kai tha exoume kai pio kali "bohthia" apo ta paidia pou exoun kai pio poli pira 

kalo tha itan oloi osoi eiste apo xanthi eite spoudastes eite monimoi katiki na dilosete apla kai mono to paron sas edo oste na doume posoi eimaste oste na doume kai to pos tha organothoume sosta.. 
mias kai apo oti blepo xriazete organosi ;pp 

(auta mou irthan na po auta eipa authormita  :: )) )

----------

